# NEW BRP rules for overseas applicants.



## nyclon

Here is the international rollout schedule for biometric resident permits for overseas applicants for visas of longer than 6 months. Once your country goes live you will receive a temporary vignette in your passport which gives you 30 days from the visa issue date to travel to the UK and you have 10 days after arrival to collect your BRP from a designated post office.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...544/BRP_International_Rollout_Schedule_v2.pdf

Information on BRP for overseas applicants:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...data/file/418271/v_9_overseas_BRP_leaflet.pdf


----------



## ktorres926

So, just so I understand this, as of May 31, once my visa is approved (spouse) I would only have 30 days from the date that is marked on my visa to travel to the UK instead of the previous 3 month time frame? I just want to make sure that overall, that is what the new policy would be in a nutshell. And with the BRP, there will be something in my passport once I receive it back showing that I have the 30 day permit and then upon arrival I will have no hassle from customs?


----------



## nyclon

Yes, that is the case. One of the pages of your passport will have a vignette good for 30 days and once in the UK you will have 10 days to retrieve your BRP from the post office which they have assigned to you. It's border control that will be checking your passport, not customs. We are thinking that while in the past they haven't always honoured your preferred travel date, as you can apply 3 months ahead of when you'd like to travel, that they may do a better job of issuing from the date requested.


----------



## ktorres926

Right, I loved the idea of being able to get everything sorted out once the visa is approved and having a decent amount of time to do so. Now, it seems like that will not be the case anymore. I just wanted to make sure that I had a full understanding of how the new rule will work. So with border control checking the passports, they will see that I am travelling within the 30 days granted to me and I will not have an issue getting into the country? And reading the leaflet posted above, it seems that once I get into the UK I would have 10 days to pickup my BRP from whatever post office is assigned to me. It's really difficult to try and tie up all loose ends before moving in such a short amount of time, but I guess that's just the way it goes. And as you stated, hopefully they will be a little more understanding with desired travel dates in the near future.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, and it will be the nearest designated post office to the UK address you have given on your application. 30 days is really short, esp when you have to buy a flight ticket at short notice (which will cost you more) and you have lots of loose ends to tie up, such as giving notice to your boss, selling possession (e.g. house, car) and shipping some to UK. Of course once you arrive in UK and collect your BRP, you can still return to US and continue with your move, provided the time away isn't too long (no more than a month or two).


----------



## ktorres926

I appreciate both responses. Like you said Joppa, it is a very short amount of time. I have a car to sell and of course the cost of the plane ticket will be astronomical. The process is stressful enough as it is and this only adds to it unfortunately. As I stated earlier, hopefully they will be a little more considerate of the preferred travel date. Thank you again for the information, very helpful as always.


----------



## skyf

Does the 30 day rule apply to Fiancee Visa? My Fiancee has to give 1 full month's notice, has to make arrangements for her apartment and other matters to finalise.


----------



## Joppa

No, as the visa is only for 6 months.


----------



## skyf

That's a relief, we are allowing up to 3 months once the Visa is approved. Thanks


----------



## Gudrun

If the application is made before May 31st but say the visa isn't actually issued until June will they still give the 3 months?


----------



## ZishanJ

If need be, does anyone know where I can find information on if we need to extend the date we need to enter the UK on the BRP for a UK Spouse Visa?


----------



## nyclon

From the document linked above:



> How do I travel to the UK without my biometric residence permit?
> 
> Successful applicants will be issued with a vignette in their passport which is valid for 30 days from the date you indicated as your intended travel date in your visa application. The vignette is proof only of your permission to enter the UK and will allow you to travel to the UK.* If you do not travel to the UK within this 30 day period, your visa will expire and you will need to apply for another 30 day visa. You will have to pay a fee for this.*


----------



## ZishanJ

Thanks Nclyon. Is that 30 day visa, a family visit visa or a specfic visa just for the case of getting an extension?


----------



## nyclon

It's not a visa. It's permission to enter the UK and once you enter you have 10 days to collect your BRP from a designated post office.


----------



## nckozy08

Same question as Gudrun... It seems as though I may get my visa back in the next week or so (I was just sent an email about providing a courier number to send my stuff back). If I got my visa by next week, would I still be granted 3 month allowance, or would I be given until May 31 and then that "1 month" time period kicks in. For job reasons, and same reasons as many others, I was planning on June ish (6-8 weeks after finding out)


----------



## chiefteaofficer

For those worried about flight costs - I wouldn't worry too much. I bought my ticket (one way) on British Airways only about 10 or 11 days before traveling and it was among one of the cheaper tickets I have ever bought to the UK. This was a direct flight. Buying a ticket approximately 3 weeks before is often one of the cheapest times to buy a plane ticket (I have done this time and time again with continued success and never overpaid).


----------



## Joppa

It also depends on the time of the year. At very busy travel period like Christmas/New Year and start or end of school holidays, cheap seats get sold out months ago and only expensive seats remain. Trying inconvenient/longer connections often cut the fare, such as via Iceland for transatlantic flight.


----------



## Pallykin

Is flying via Dublin now an option? Or I s the permission to enter activated upon passing through UK Immigration... Which then triggers the delivery of the BRP to the designated Post Office?


----------



## Joppa

You should not come via Ireland because of common travel area issues. Irish immigration cannot give you UK leave to enter.


----------



## Gudrun

Can you come via Iceland? We usually fly with Iceland air and they also do immigration in Iceland.


----------



## Kevin123

Does this also apply to a Spouse Visa from the Philippines? My wife must give a full months notice to her boss at the bank, or she will lose 6 years of bonuses.


----------



## Joppa

Yes. They don't start implementing this scheme for applications made in the Philippines until 31st May. So depending on when you apply, select your projected travel date very carefully. You can choose a date up to 3 months ahead of application.


----------



## skyf

Home Office Guidance Notes......is there an error on Page 3, Dynaprint?


----------



## jai_a

my american husband just received his spouse visa - as part of the process, he had his biometrics were taken while he applied in the States. When he received his visa, he didn't get a letter - just the stamp in his passport saying he had permission until early 2018. He arrived in the UK yesterday. Does that mean we now need to apply for a BRP or because he's had his biometrics taken already that he'll get a letter saying where to pick it up? so confused!


----------



## Joppa

No. For US applications, this scheme doesn't start till 31st May, so any visa issued prior to that will be valid for 33 months and there is no need to get BRP, until he renews his leave after being here for 30 months.


----------



## jai_a

thanks Joppa


----------



## MarkandEbony

Would Hong Kong be part of the China roll out?


----------



## nyclon

No I don't think so but as you aren't planning on applying until 2016 when all countries be on board it's not an issue.


----------



## NP112233

My wife has just received a spouse visa today, which was attained at Mumbai. 

My question is I understand the new BRP rules came into place for visa's in India from April 15th, 2015, however she did not receive a decision letter just a vignette on her passport valid for 33 months.

Will we need to chase up the decision letter?


----------



## RahulBa

Hi,
This is my first post in this forum.
I applied for visa on 30th April from India and today I received Tier 2 General Visa for me (General Migrant, valid for 3 years), for my wife (Partner, valid for 3 years). But my 2.5 years old child
only received it valid for 1 month only. As I read the documents about BRP, I understand following:
1. I will receive BRP for me and my wife after arrival in UK at the airport (since we already gave the biometric details at the time of visa application) and we don't need to collect it from any post office.
2. My child has to travel within 30 days to UK and after arrival in UK, collect BRP from the post office mentioned in the letter.

Is my above understanding correct?
Now, since my child obviously cannnot travel alone, we all have to travel within 30 days. Or, if I need to reapply for visa for my child(or vignette of 30 more days), what is the fee for it? The link (since my posts are less than 5, I could not give the link here) does not actually show the fees for India. 

What is the maximum duration within which I (and my wife) can travel after receiving this visa? Is it 3 months or same as the vignette 30 days? We received the letter only for my child and not for us.

Could you please help me clear my doubts?


----------



## nyclon

NP112233 said:


> My wife has just received a spouse visa today, which was attained at Mumbai.
> 
> My question is I understand the new BRP rules came into place for visa's in India from April 15th, 2015, however she did not receive a decision letter just a vignette on her passport valid for 33 months.
> 
> Will we need to chase up the decision letter?


 Since she received a 33 month vingnette in her passport she must have applied before 15 April. The new BRP rules do not apply to her.


----------



## nyclon

Since you applied after 15 April you all should have received the 30 day vignette. There seems to have been a mistake with your visa and your wife's.


----------



## Joppa

Query them. It may not be a mistake, as there may be a delay in implementing the new BRP rule.


----------



## RahulBa

Thank you for the replies. I have queried them and yet to receive proper response.
If my and my wife's visa is done as per old process, then what is the old process to get BRP? Or was there any BRP before? The new process is clear to me.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

I was initially thinking that this new BRP system would be quite useful (ID in your wallet rather than the worry of carrying your passport around...) but giving people just 30 days to pack up and leave an entire life behind is a lil mind boggling! If the applicant had 30 days from activation to collect the BRP that would make more sense imo.

Every year it's something else... roll on Hubby's ILR - 2018 can't come quick enough immigration-wise.


----------



## raechild1

So now with this I am confused. I will be applying for my spouse visa next week from the US. Will I not have to go and do any biometrics in the states for it? And although this is not the appropriate thread for it, have they recently changed the method of which to post my supporting documents to Sheffield? Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

Yes you have to submit biometrics. Applicants have always had to submit biometrics which is just giving fingerprints and having a photo taken. However, overseas applicants were not issued with a biometric resident permit. As a US applicant if you submit before 31 May you will not be issued with a biometric resident permit. All applicants after 31 May will receive a vignette in their passport which gives them permission to enter the UK in 30 days. Once in the UK they have 10 days to retrieve their BRP from a designated post office. 

I am not aware of any changes regarding sending your documents to Sheffield.


----------



## secretlobster

OrganisedChaos said:


> giving people just 30 days to pack up and leave an entire life behind is a lil mind boggling


The vignette is valid for 30 days after the applicant's intended date of travel which they stated with their visa application. That shouldn't really have a significant effect on their move timeline.


----------



## AyeM.Ali

Hi everyone 

February Applicants please help me!! Did you get a decision letter when you received your documents with your visa? This letter should say the address of the Post Office from where you should collect my BRP card. Remember BRP card rules started to apply from March 2015. 

URGENT!

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

AyeM.Ali said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> February Applicants please help me!! Did you get a decision letter when you received your documents with your visa? This letter should say the address of the Post Office from where you should collect my BRP card. Remember BRP card rules started to apply from March 2015.
> 
> URGENT!
> 
> Thanks


If you applied before 18 March 2015 from Pakistan you would still be under the old rules and should have received a visa sticker valid for 33 months.


----------



## clever-octopus

I'm from the USA. I submitted my spouse visa application online a couple of days ago, before the BRP card rollout date of 31 May, but my biometrics appointment isn't until early June when I'll submit my documents to Sheffield. Is it most likely that I will fall under the old rules, or the new ones? Thanks!


----------



## Parallelogram

Thanks for the informative posts all. I am still a little confused as to how the rules interact with the other arrival rules associated with specific visa types.

I will be applying for a Student Visa to the UK (year long course) and as I understand it, when I get this I will be allowed to arrive in the UK up to one month in advance of the course start date. I assume they also take 30 days to mean a month for this purpose.

So, will my travel vignette cover those same 30 days?


----------



## Joppa

They must have made a mistake. A fiancée visa is only valid for 6 months so it isn't subject to biometric residence permit. One-month endorsement is only given for leave longer than 6 months, so that you can collect your BRP at a post office within 10 days of arrival. Send an urgent complaint to UKVI: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## wibble81

*Souse Visa from Russia*

Hi, I'm sorry if this is the wrong place, but I wanted to ask about this very thing. My wife last week got her Spouse Visa (Thanks Joppa and guys here for your help  ), and it's the normal one, 2.5 years, not the new one because it has not come to Russia yet. My question is this: Will my wife need to get a Biometric card when she gets to the UK anyway, as I heard that most employers will still require it regardless of her having her visa in her passport for 2.5 years with the right to work stamped in it. Also as an aside, The embassy did not give her a decision letter, simply her passport back with her visa in it. Is this normal, or is there a risk my wife will be stopped at Immigration in the UK because we cannot give them a letter they didn't give us in the first place? thank you so much


----------



## thatweirdlady

Does anyone have any recent experience with the BRP rollout and whether or not they will honor your requested travel date as the start date for the 30 day vignette? 
I have a business to liquidate as well as my home and it seemed less than prudent to do this in advance of receipt of the visa since it's my only source of income.
Thank you.

Edited to add: I did submit my application before May 31st so I am not sure if this even applies.


----------



## nyclon

thatweirdlady said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience with the BRP rollout and whether or not they will honor your requested travel date as the start date for the 30 day vignette?
> I have a business to liquidate as well as my home and it seemed less than prudent to do this in advance of receipt of the visa since it's my only source of income.
> Thank you.
> 
> Edited to add: I did submit my application before May 31st so I am not sure if this even applies.


If you applied from the U.S. before 31 May it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Jaynemw

I applied for my UK spouse visa from Australia on March 25th, 2015. My visa was granted on May 15th, 2015, does this mean I don't need a BRP ? . I have been in the UK since last Thursday and my vignette in my passport says it is valid until 15/02/15. Do I apply for my BRP when I apply for ILR ? I'm confused as I've not been given any information apart form what I have mentioned


----------



## Joppa

You mean 15 Feb 2018? Then you have a settlement visa and won't require BRP until you renew your leave in 2018 for further 30 months.


----------



## Dewypanda

Ok, I said my date of travel was 29th June, but ended up getting a flight arriving 15th July, thinking I had to collect my BRP within 30 days.

I have the Tier 5 Youth Mobility visa.

However, I looked again at the Youth mobility visa page and it says I have only 10 days.

I also did not receive a decision letter when my passport was returned to me. All that was in the envelope was my passport (with the visa inside), my old passport and a copy of a bank statement I had sent them. 

I am confused. Help?


----------



## Dewypanda

Oh wait, just saw roll-out date was May 31st, and I applied in May. So does that mean I don't need to get a BRP?


----------



## Joppa

If your sticker only gives you 30 days in which to enter UK, then yes, you have to get BRP. What are the 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates on your sticker?
You don't get any accompanying letter with successful application. Only refusal letter if you have failed.


----------



## Dewypanda

You mean in my passport? It is valid until 29 June 2017.

Valid from 29/06/15 Valid unitil 29/06/17


----------



## Joppa

So you have the actual visa? Then no need to get BRP.


----------



## getmiles

Hi all, i have the 5yr ancestry visa which is physically in my passport as I applied before the roll-out date in NZ, and it states it is valid through til 07/2020.

My passport, however, is only valid until 10/2017.

Should I look into getting a BRP on my arrival to the UK as a backup of sorts (unsure if it's the same as my visa which has my current passport # on, or if this is even allowed?) or would I be better served to wait until closer to my passport expiry and when I have my new (10 year) passport, get the BRP?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

It's up to you. You can carry both passports if you get a new one until the visa expiry, and then, if eligible, you apply for ILR with BRP issued to confirm it. Or if you prefer, you can apply for BRP, and you will then need to carry just your existing or new passport and BRP. It's called Transfer of conditions (TOC - to BRP) and costs £183.


----------



## raechild1

Received my spouse visa today! So excited!! Now for the silly question - I had submitted the online app in the US on 27/05/15 but did not submit biometrics/supporting docs until 04/06/15 (received in sheffield 08/06/15, decision made 11/06/15). I must have slipped in somehow before the new 30 day deal if my visa says valid 11/06/15 to 11/03/18 correct? I know that seems silly to ask but just wanted some reassurance!


----------



## clever-octopus

Correct, you slipped in under the 31/5 cutoff  It's based on the date your online application was received


----------



## daps

HI!


----------



## daps

Hi!

Couple of questions:
1. I applied from a country that the roll-out schedule is 15 April 2015. I applied for my spouse visa on the 19 May 2015. but was given a visa (33 months validity) and not the vignette. Would this be a problem? 
2. I was just reading this https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/overview, and it says in there "You should bring your *biometric residence permit *with you when you access healthcare in the UK. " So Do I need to get one to be able to have access the healthcare?
3. Also, what if I will have a job and I will also pay National Insurance, would my health surcharge payment be refunded? because it seems that I will be paying double.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Your health surcharge will not be refunded even if you have a job. It's something everyone pays into regardless. The surcharge is for people who aren't permanent residents of the country. it's a small price to pay compared to the cost of health insurance and medical bills.


----------



## clever-octopus

It seems like some countries/processing centres are not meeting the intended rollout date, which is kind of expected... It's just a target date, and in reality, it takes time for new policies to catch on. If you were issued a visa, that's fine (and probably preferable)... It's completely valid, not a mistake


----------



## daps

thatweirdlady said:


> Your health surcharge will not be refunded even if you have a job. It's something everyone pays into regardless. The surcharge is for people who aren't permanent residents of the country. it's a small price to pay compared to the cost of health insurance and medical bills.


I agree with you that its a small price to pay, but if I will be working and paying National Heath Insurance again. its just I'm paying double.


----------



## Joppa

But British citizens have been paying NI and taxes since leaving school or university.


----------



## thatweirdlady

It's not the same as paying for your health insurance in the U.S. It's more like paying into Medicare, everyone pays it but you must qualify to use the benefit.


----------



## nyclon

thatweirdlady said:


> It's not the same as paying for your health insurance in the U.S. It's more like paying into Medicare, everyone pays it but you must qualify to use the benefit.


It's not anything at all like Medicare. You pay the NHS Surcharge and you are entitled to the full services of the NHS. You don't have to qualify for anything.


----------



## thatweirdlady

I meant that paying into NHS via your pay check each pay period is like how we in the U.S. pay Medicare regardless of our ability to use it.
It seemed like the person asking the question was likening it to private health care in the U.S., which it is not. I didn't think the NHS and Medicare programs are the same. 

The surcharge makes you eligible for the NHS system, not your pay contributions if you don't qualify without a surcharge. 
I do understand how it works, I'm sorry I wasn't more clear in my explanation.


----------



## akat0311

I'm applying for a spouse visa in the next week from the US, and I'm still a bit confused about this 30-day window. Since it is valid from your preferred travel date (as I understand it) does that mean that you are not able to travel before that date? I want to travel as soon as possible once the visa is approved, so I don't want to pick a date that's 3+ months out and then have to sit on my hands if the visa is approved quickly; but at the same time I'm not sure what happens if I choose a date that's too soon and the visa gets approved after that date or I can't find a reasonable flight in that timeframe. Any advice?


----------



## Joppa

That's the gamble you take. If you choose a date that's too early and your vignette is issued after, it will just be made valid from the date of issue. If you can't find an affordable flight, again it's too bad but it's not their concern.


----------



## akat0311

Joppa said:


> That's the gamble you take. If you choose a date that's too early and your vignette is issued after, it will just be made valid from the date of issue. If you can't find an affordable flight, again it's too bad but it's not their concern.


Ah, that's exactly what I needed to know. I'm not super worried about the cost of flights as they're generally pretty reasonable 2-3 weeks out unless it's a big travel day, so I guess I will err on the side of being too early. Thanks so much!


----------



## clever-octopus

Plus there's nothing to keep you from coming back again and settling your affairs once you have a BRP... A spouse visa is multi-entry


----------



## Kevin123

*BRP and NHS cards*



nyclon said:


> Here is the international rollout schedule for biometric resident permits for overseas applicants for visas of longer than 6 months. Once your country goes live you will receive a temporary vignette in your passport which gives you 30 days from the visa issue date to travel to the UK and you have 10 days after arrival to collect your BRP from a designated post office.


Please help - 

My wife has just received the Entry Clearance Visa to enter the UK valid from 24th August, but this is all we received. We applied in the Philippines BEFORE the new bio-metric laws came into existence (3 days before) but we don't know how we get the NHS Health Card (paid for in full) or the Bio-metric (BRP) card. Will these be sent through the post to our UK address, or a form sent saying they can be collected at the nearest post office?

<snip>

Thank you
Kevin123


----------



## nyclon

Since she applied before the BRP procedure was implemented she won't receive a BRP. Her visa is in her passport. There is no NHS health card. Her visa proves she is entitled to NHS services and she simply registers at a practice when she arrives by showing her passport with visa and probably proof of address.


----------



## Mhean

Hi can someone explain what BRP is ?


----------



## nyclon

Read the links in the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## Joppa

Biometric Residence Permit. For certain applicants (those applying for a UK visa abroad valid longer than 6 months and those who extend, renew or switch their visa in UK), you get your visa details issued in the form of a plastic card with biometric details. This replaces a sticker in your passport, and must be carried with your passport each time you travel abroad. BRP can also be used as confirmation of your immigration status, e.g. when applying for jobs.


----------



## Meepmeepy

Quick Question as I am not 100% sure on this.

We put our planned travel date as 18th August. If our visa is approved before this do we have to leave within 30 days of that random day regardless? Or will it be dated FROM the 18th August for 30 days from there? (Eithers fine I just want to clarify). 

If its approved after the 18th I'm just assuming we have 30 days from whenever it's issued.


----------



## nyclon

We think they should honour your travel date if it is decided before then and you would have 30 days from 18 August. I don't think we've had anyone confirm that in practice, though.


----------



## Meepmeepy

nyclon said:


> We think they should honour your travel date if it is decided before then and you would have 30 days from 18 August. I don't think we've had anyone confirm that in practice, though.


Thanks, in which case I will keep you guys updated with my experience.


----------



## nyclon

Meepmeepy said:


> Thanks, in which case I will keep you guys updated with my experience.


Great!


----------



## bg19

Just to share my experience as I got my visa back today...

I put my intended travel date as 30th July as that's the date my flight is booked, and on my visa page of my passport it says valid from 30th June to 30th July. So the date I put as my intended travel date is the last possible date of the 30 day period that I could enter the UK. Also, on the letter they gave me, it says my visa will expire 30th June 2020. So essentially, they've taken away a month's worth of the visa from 5 years to 4 and 11 months. 

It definitely caught me off guard as I expected the 30 day period to start on my intended travel date, not end on it. I find that pretty harsh on their end as it gives people no extra time if they need it. Although, for all I know, maybe they just made a mistake and thought I had written 30th of June as my travel date, though im not sure how they could think that when my biometrics date was only 6 days earlier. 

Be interesting to see what other people's experiences are!


----------



## Joppa

I'd have thought more people will be happy being able to travel sooner rather than later. Up to 3 months short of 5 years for work visa like UK ancestry will be accepted for ILR.


----------



## bg19

Joppa said:


> I'd have thought more people will be happy being able to travel sooner rather than later. Up to 3 months short of 5 years for work visa like UK ancestry will be accepted for ILR.


I know it will, but I guess it could affect a minority of people on other types of visas. 

I suppose it could be good for people wanting to travel sooner, but in my case I didn't even get the visa issued til last Monday and just got it in the post today and the expiry is next Thursday. Again, fine for me as I already had my flight for then, but obviously there could be people in different circumstances that it could work against.


----------



## Joppa

You can't please all the people all the time. I think UKVI has a good system in place to issue the vignette expiring on the proposed travel date you gave.


----------



## Meepmeepy

Just to update you guys, we put our travel date as the 18th of August, for some reason the permit was issued for 16th August - 16th September, but more or less in line with our travel date!


----------



## ratsitatane

If I do not get a BRP because my visa has been issued according to the old rules (before the rollout date), may it cause some administrative issues once in the UK? I was made to understand that employers, educational institutions and hospitals expect to see a BRP.
Thank you for your kind help.


----------



## nyclon

No. The visa in your passport is your proof that you can work.


----------



## TNLady

nyclon said:


> From the document linked above:


I applied online June 17th with the intended date of travel stated as August 17th on the application form. Counting the days from the UKVI email confirming receipt of my documents (July 13), I'm on the 19th working day. I've been observing spouse settlement visa wait times on the forum of 30-40 days+ 

It's SO hard to plan, not knowing when I'll get the visa (or IF). I wish I could just plan on a certain date, such as arriving in the UK mid-Oct. or first of November (and just forego my August plans). But that would probably be longer than 30 days out from whenever I might receive the visa. 

Which brings me to my question that I cannot find anywhere else online: What is the fee for going beyond the 30 days? i.e. how much is it to apply for another 30 day visa if you don’t travel within that 30 days?


----------



## nyclon

TNLady said:


> I applied online June 17th with the intended date of travel stated as August 17th on the application form. Counting the days from the UKVI email confirming receipt of my documents (July 13), I'm on the 19th working day. I've been observing spouse settlement visa wait times on the forum of 30-40 days+
> 
> It's SO hard to plan, not knowing when I'll get the visa (or IF). I wish I could just plan on a certain date, such as arriving in the UK mid-Oct. or first of November (and just forego my August plans). But that would probably be longer than 30 days out from whenever I might receive the visa.
> 
> Which brings me to my question that I cannot find anywhere else online: What is the fee for going beyond the 30 days? i.e. how much is it to apply for another 30 day visa if you don’t travel within that 30 days?


This is what I've been able to dig up. You'll need to apply online and submit biometrics again. You'll choose other, other, transfer of conditions (or something like that). The cost is £122.

See "vignette transfer-overseas":

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../419449/fees_table_for_website_2015_03_30.pdf


----------



## TNLady

Thanks! I wonder though, if that's another thing called "Transfer your visa to a new passport" since that's £122. See here: 

https://www.gov.uk/transfer-visa

"You may be able to transfer your UK visa to a new passport when your old passport expires. You must pay a fee if you apply to do this.

How you transfer your visa depends on:
whether you’re applying in the UK
what type of visa status you have. 

* You don’t have to transfer your visa - you can carry both your old and new passports when travelling to or from the UK instead.

Fees if you’re outside the UK:
It costs £122 to transfer your visa from an old passport to a new passport."

And when I went to apply and selected "Other, Others, and Vignette Transfer" this came up: "This visa is to request the transfer of a valid UK visa/entry clearance into a new passport." (which isn't what I want)

But I did find this: "Transit, Transit, Special visitors in transit" - - 
"This transit visa is intended for applicants who wish to: Pass through the UK Immigration arrivals control; Change Airports (connecting flight is less than 48 hours); You should not use this visa to: Transit to Ireland; Visit family or friends in the UK; Sightseeing; Shopping"

See, I want to be able to go on the transatlantic cruise ship with my husband and children departing NYC on Aug. 19th. If I could arrive into the UK briefly and take a flight that day/next day to Italy, for example, then I wonder if I could stay there for a week/few weeks til my Spouse Settlement visa is processed. Ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## TNLady

OH, never mind.... forget that. (I can't edit my comment above). Of course I'd need my passport back by the 18th, and I'm sure UKVI doesn't want to send it to me and put my application on hold while I go on the cruise and then on to Italy, for example, before I send my passport back to them to resume the process. But if they would, I'd be very grateful. I could even return to America and continue waiting for my visa there. (In my dreams)


----------



## nyclon

That's for people from countries who need to apply for a visa in advance to visit the UK but who have an extended layover to change planes. This doesn't apply to US citizens. No, you're not going t be able to go to Italy and wait for a spouse visa. You have to apply from your normal place of residence and your documents have to be returned to you there.


----------



## Glaston15

Reconfirming:
I read the post and i understood that vignette in the passport is valid for 30 days starting from the date of Proposed travel date to UK in the visa application( VAF4A ). Am i right ?


----------



## Joppa

Not necessarily. Someone recently got a vignette that ENDED on their declared travel date. I can't remember the details, but it's possible that the applicant had stated their travel date as exactly 3 months from application, the maximum allowed.


----------



## spousevisa123

Joppa said:


> Not necessarily. Someone recently got a vignette that ENDED on their declared travel date. I can't remember the details, but it's possible that the applicant had stated their travel date as exactly 3 months from application, the maximum allowed.


Hi

I collected my visa today but it was a standard one, valid until 2018.

I have no letter of decision or 30 days allowance to enter the country?

Do I still need to do anything to get BRP?

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon

spousevisa123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I collected my visa today but it was a standard one, valid until 2018.
> 
> I have no letter of decision or 30 days allowance to enter the country?
> 
> Do I still need to do anything to get BRP?
> 
> Thanks.



You obviously applied before the new BRP rule was rolled out for wherever you applied from. The new rules don't apply to you.


----------



## tnicole209

I read on another website (but can't seem to find it on the gov't website or on the forum), that if you cannot make it within the 30 days as set out in the vignette you can apply for an extension for another 30 days for about 122 pounds. Does anyone know anything about this? If so, how does one go about this process? It's my understanding that you won't have to apply for a new settlement visa if you can't travel within that 30 day period. Obviously, it's more desirable to travel within that 30 day period in order to avoid any extra issues, but as some people have noted, they don't always get their desired travel date (or close to it) and sometimes their desired travel date ends up being the last date by which they are required to be in the country.


----------



## Joppa

You have to make transfer of conditions (TOC) application online, give biometrics and submit supporting documents. It costs £122. See #3 of https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...acing-a-30-day-short-validity-travel-vignette.


----------



## tnicole209

Thanks for such a quick response Joppa! I really appreciate it! Submitting everything for my spousal visa next week...fingers crossed!


----------



## Glaston15

If fails to enter the UK within the 30 day vignette validity period then what is the procedure and submitting documents required for an application for a replacement 30 day vignette by applying for a Transfer of Conditions ?


----------



## daugavpils

My wife has got a visa today ( hurraaay!!!)

It has one month validity, from sep 1st till October 1st, i.e. one month to get the BRP. She would like to come over here and pick up the BRP from the postoffice, then go back home and start all the steps required for the actual move. 
Does anyone know how soon Post Office receives the BRP? We are trying to avoid a scenario when she comes over here just to pick up the BRP and has to wait because it is still in the post.

Thank you!


----------



## daugavpils

Actually the I noticed some major inconsistency here:
The BRP guide says :
"Your decision letter will tell you the date from which your biometric residence permit will be available for collection as well as the Post Office branch holding your biometric residence permit.
The date from which the biometric permit is available for collection is based upon the date you indicated as your intended travel date in your visa application"

My wife has not been given any decision letters afaik ( I will ask to double check).
Intended flight date in application was 1st of October. But 30 days visa expires exactly on that date!
What do I do ?


----------



## daugavpils

Joppa said:


> If your sticker only gives you 30 days in which to enter UK, then yes, you have to get BRP. What are the 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates on your sticker?
> You don't get any accompanying letter with successful application. Only refusal letter if you have failed.


Hi ,

If you don't get accompanying letter, what is 'decision letter' that should contain details on when your BRP is ready? 
My wife has just got her visa but no information on when BRP can be picked up...


----------



## Joppa

If her visa in her passport is valid for the full term, then she must have applied before the relevant roll-out date and won't have to collect her BRP.


----------



## daugavpils

Joppa said:


> If her visa in her passport is valid for the full term, then she must have applied before the relevant roll-out date and won't have to collect her BRP.


Hi

Her visa is for one month only that ends just before proposed flight date.
Online application has BRP Collection tab.


----------



## daugavpils

My wife has emailed [email protected] on Saturday as below. No answer so far 

Dear Sir/Madam,
I applied for Spouse visa on 28/08/2015 and received my passport back on 04/09/2015. My application was successful and my passport contains a 30 day visa to allow travel to the UK. 
I stated in my application that I would arrive in the UK on October 1, 2015. However my visa is valid from 01/09/2015 till 01/10/2015. 
I haven't received a Decision letter together with my passport and now don't have any instructions on collecting my BRP after my arrival in the UK. 
Could you please kindly advise when and how will I be able to receive a Decision letter with instructions on collecting my BRP?
Name:
DOB: 
Nationality: 
Passport number:
Contact phone number: 
My case reference number:


----------



## TNLady

Try to be thankful. I requested travel on Aug. 12, and I still haven't heard anything at all. (I didn't pay for Priority)

I don't know why they have that question. They don't pay much attention to people's answers to it!! 

If I had an employee who did that to customers paying hundreds and hundreds, they'd be severely reprimanded for not doing their job correctly.


----------



## daugavpils

Looking at other forumes I see some other people did not receive decision letter
<snip>
No solution yet. I will try calling Home Office tomorrow to see if I can get any help from them


----------



## nyclon

TNLady said:


> Try to be thankful. I requested travel on Aug. 12, and I still haven't heard anything at all. (I didn't pay for Priority)
> 
> I don't know why they have that question. They don't pay much attention to people's answers to it!!
> 
> If I had an employee who did that to customers paying hundreds and hundreds, they'd be severely reprimanded for not doing their job correctly.



They ask for an _indication_ of when you'd like to travel. There are no guarantees that applications will be processed in time for your requested travel date. In fact there is no guarantee at all regarding processing time whether priority or not.


----------



## issver

I have a question regarding the BRP and travelling/entering the UK without it. 

I have received my Tier 4 Visa and my Acceptance Decision Letter, which of course contains the details of collecting my BRP and how long I am permitted to stay in the UK (9 September 2015 to 8 October 2018. 

My Visa (the vignette one) is valid from 9 September to 9 October 2015. I'm entering the UK on 14 September 2015 but I am travelling to France from 15 September to 18 September 2015. However, my BRP will be released on 16 September 2015, and I was planning on collecting it immediately after I return from France. Will I still be allowed entry back to the UK, since I am following the deadlines that I collect the BRP within 10 days of entry and I am entering UK within the Visa's dates?

P.S. I applied from the Philippines. 
My itinerary is: 
14 September - PH -> UK
15 September - UK -> France
18 September - France -> UK

Thanks,
Iss


----------



## daugavpils

daugavpils said:


> Looking at other forumes I see some other people did not receive decision letter
> <snip>
> No solution yet. I will try calling Home Office tomorrow to see if I can get any help from them


All sorted, got email from BRPCollection with the date.
I also called UKVI , pretty pointless exercise - got redirected from one department to another and then pointed to a website.

Glad it is all over finally.


----------



## Invisibleme

daugavpils said:


> All sorted, got email from BRPCollection with the date.
> I also called UKVI , pretty pointless exercise - got redirected from one department to another and then pointed to a website.
> 
> Glad it is all over finally.


Did they give you a specific date range to pick it up and what does it cover? (If she gets to the UK on the last day of the vignette validity, could she pick it up after?)


----------



## daugavpils

Yes, they said it would be ready for collection by September 16th.


----------



## abraboy

Hi,

Related to the vignette transfer.
I have the vignette visa stamped on my passport already but I cannot travel to UK within the alloted 30 days period due to unforeseen circumstances. I have an appointment with VAC already for resubmission of Biometrics.

Now, what is the processing time for replacement of vignette visa. I searched in the UK(home office) but I cannot find any information regarding the processing time for vignette transfer.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Amez85

Hi

I've noticed that there is no longer a fiance visa option. what does my american partner now apply for, for us to get married in the UK and him be allowed to stay afterwards?


----------



## Joppa

abraboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Related to the vignette transfer.
> I have the vignette visa stamped on my passport already but I cannot travel to UK within the alloted 30 days period due to unforeseen circumstances. I have an appointment with VAC already for resubmission of Biometrics.
> 
> Now, what is the processing time for replacement of vignette visa. I searched in the UK(home office) but I cannot find any information regarding the processing time for vignette transfer.


No timeline given for TOC in Manila, but I'd reckon about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Joppa

Amez85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've noticed that there is no longer a fiance visa option. what does my american partner now apply for, for us to get married in the UK and him be allowed to stay afterwards?


You select Settlement > Settlement > Marriage.


----------



## Jazz2013

*Hi*

Hi abraboy,

Did you receive your replacement vignette visa? and how much did it cost you?

Thanks
Jazz



abraboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Related to the vignette transfer.
> I have the vignette visa stamped on my passport already but I cannot travel to UK within the alloted 30 days period due to unforeseen circumstances. I have an appointment with VAC already for resubmission of Biometrics.
> 
> Now, what is the processing time for replacement of vignette visa. I searched in the UK(home office) but I cannot find any information regarding the processing time for vignette transfer.
> 
> Please help. Thanks.


----------



## lozzymonster

abraboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Related to the vignette transfer.
> I have the vignette visa stamped on my passport already but I cannot travel to UK within the alloted 30 days period due to unforeseen circumstances. I have an appointment with VAC already for resubmission of Biometrics.
> 
> Now, what is the processing time for replacement of vignette visa. I searched in the UK(home office) but I cannot find any information regarding the processing time for vignette transfer.
> 
> Please help. Thanks.


Hi abraboy, update on your progress for applying for vignette transfer? I am in the same predicament as you and it's stressing me out. Cheers!


----------



## Hello_all

So this rule means you have to quit your job before the decision is made? (for me at least since I have to give a month notice) and then have one month to actually move :/. Please correct me if I'm wrong :confused2:


----------



## Joppa

It depends on how long it takes to process your application. You can put down your travel date up to 3 months ahead, which is usually the last day you have to enter UK when successful. If it only takes a few weeks to issue your visa, you have enough time to give notice and travel to UK before expiry, but if it takes 2 months or more, you may only have a few weeks or less to get ready to leave. What some people have done is to travel to UK in time while you are on notice, collect BRP, return home to fulfil your obligation and then travel to UK for good. Or your employer may be sympathetic and allow you to leave without giving a full month's notice.


----------



## Hello_all

Yes, Joppa I have a few options (takes 60 days). Either quit before decision, expect my employer to give me less than 30 days notice or go collect the Brp and get back to properly move (just more expensive ). 

Maybe this link is helpful to someone 
https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## Joppa

It's only a guide, a snapshot so people shouldn't put too much trust on what it says.


----------



## Suesan3142

*BRP for family*

Hi my husband is already residing in UK (Tier2 ICT Migrant Long term)and when he applied Visa he didn't need to get BRP since the new rule hadn't started yet. So he doesn't have BRP card. However i am still in Japan and will relocate to UK after him so i've got 30days Vignette on my passport and need to get BRP card after i arrive in UK. in this Case my husband has to exchang his Visa to BRO, or does he need to do something? Or is it ok only me will have BRP card? 

If anyone knows that if there is any telephone numbers or e-mail address i can reach out to, please please let me know!


----------



## nyclon

If he applied before the rule went into effect then he is fine. He does not need to exchange his visa for a BRP.


----------



## cersei

Sorry to beat a dead horse! And I hate to ask a question that's been answered but there seem to be so many different experiences...

We applied after the rollout for the USA (May 31) and we were issued our visa in late September. It's valid from September 15, but also for the full run of the visa, not 30 days. We didn't receive a decision letter, just the visa (mysteriously with a photo that I did not provide them and is not my current passport photo, but that's a conversation for another day). 

Should I just...carry on? I don't want to run afoul of any rules but this whole process has been more than a little confusing. If I'm not mistaken, I'll deal with BRP when I apply for FLM, right? For those with the 30 month visa in their passports, do we just show that in any instance that we would normally be required to show BRP?


----------



## nyclon

cersei said:


> Sorry to beat a dead horse! And I hate to ask a question that's been answered but there seem to be so many different experiences... We applied after the rollout for the USA (May 31) and we were issued our visa in late September. It's valid from September 15, but also for the full run of the visa, not 30 days. We didn't receive a decision letter, just the visa (mysteriously with a photo that I did not provide them and is not my current passport photo, but that's a conversation for another day). Should I just...carry on? I don't want to run afoul of any rules but this whole process has been more than a little confusing. If I'm not mistaken, I'll deal with BRP when I apply for FLM, right? For those with the 30 month visa in their passports, do we just show that in any instance that we would normally be required to show BRP?


If your passport has a visa in it good for 33 months you are fine. There may have been a delay in the US rollout. The photo is probably the one they took at biometrics. The visa in your passport is all you need to prove your right to live and work in the UK.


----------



## DrQaiser

Aoa so this means that we have to move uk at all costs in just 30 days? And as im a dr i have my housejob going on so I'll have to come back again for six months to complete it so would it be possible for me to come back for whole 6 months? Pls help me out<snip>


----------



## BaileyBlitz

Hi - I am just looking at renewing my Spousal Visa. Cut a long story short - I am Australian and married a Brit. I got my original spousal visa to enter the UK in May 2013 and have been living here since August 2013. My visa expires in late February 2016. Do I need to get a new BRP done? I had this done in Sydney in March 2013. Looking at the new guidelines I'm a bit unsure if I need to do this or not as I have not received any paperwork from the Home Office to tell me to do this. I have been at the same address since my arrival in the UK as well. If you could please enlighten me a bit - it would be greatly appreciated as I want to start to get my paperwork for my visa extension started very soon!


----------



## Anissa420

Joppa said:


> You have to make transfer of conditions (TOC) application online, give biometrics and submit supporting documents. It costs £122.


Hi Joppa - I got my visa, but the vignette expires on Jan 17th. My flight will arrive to the UK on Jan 17th, but I wanted to ask.. Must I pick up my BRP by Jan 17th as well, or do I have 10 days from Jan 17 to do so? It stinks bc Jan 17 is a sunday...

Any help is appreciated, since the UKVI email form was unhelpful.


----------



## Joppa

Within 10 days from 17th January.


----------



## Anissa420

Joppa said:


> Within 10 days from 17th January.


Cool- thanks Joppa!!!


----------



## MrsScotland

Hi -- I arrived in the UK more than a year ago, having had biometrics done in the US prior to my spouse visa being issued. However, I was never advised to get a biometrics card at the post office and I just want to make sure I'm reading this correctly -- this is a NEW CHANGE, correct? I haven't accidentally forgotten to do something as critical as BRP, right? 

Should I apply for a BRP now? Do I wait until I extend my VISA for another 2.5 years? 

I'm a bit confused, obviously! =) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon

This is for new applicants applying from overseas as of last year. It does not apply to those who applied before the new procedure was put into place. When you renew your visa in the future, you will be issued a BRP.


----------



## TMSM

ok so if we have not sold our house in that time and spouse travels to uk, get BRP and then comes back to help with all the loose ends... how long can he stay before having to return back to UK?


----------



## nyclon

TMSM said:


> ok so if we have not sold our house in that time and spouse travels to uk, get BRP and then comes back to help with all the loose ends... how long can he stay before having to return back to UK?



He should return with 30 months left on his visa to avoid having to extend an extra time.


----------



## wasabisabi

Hi,

I'd just like to ask if it is possible to travel to another country within the 30 days of getting the visa, before going to the UK?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Yes, of course. Other countries have nothing to do with your UK vignette.


----------



## wasabisabi

Awesome - thanks, Joppa!


----------



## nixops

*BPA question*

Hi, 
I have been in the UK on an ancestral visa since March 2013, I am assuming the sticker in my passport was the full 5 year viginette (spelling?) I do not have a BPA, is this a problem? must I apply for one at this stage? I am heading into ILR application time at the end of 2017 and this may count in my disfavour, although I may end up renewing my ancestral instead. 
Thanks in advance
Nix


----------



## sectshun8

Is the BRP required when extending a visa and already in the UK? I know the title of this thread is in regard to overseas applicants... but notice that the UK.gov info website mentions BRP for Tier 2 general Leave to Remain (extension).


----------



## nyclon

sectshun8 said:


> Is the BRP required when extending a visa and already in the UK? I know the title of this thread is in regard to overseas applicants... but notice that the UK.gov info website mentions BRP for Tier 2 general Leave to Remain (extension).


Yes, BRPs are issued for visa extensions. They no longer a fix a vignette in your passport. If your application is successful you are issued a BRP which contains all your visa details. As part of the application process you will have to submit biometrics either at your in person appointment or at the post office.


----------



## Joppa

If you are issued with BRP, you need it for extension or renewal.


----------



## USAtoUKMove

My husband just received his spouse visa from the USA with the vignette expiring sooner than we had planned so we cannot make the travel date (we have two dogs that are on a strict time frame with moving - and a house sale and two jobs)

I believe we have two options - 
Fly to the UK before the 30 days are up and pick up the BPR and head back to the states to tie up our loose ends here. If he does this, how long is he allowed to be in the states before heading back to the UK. If necessary - would 3.5 months be too long?

OR apply for another 30 day vignette period. In this case, are we able to chose what dates we want the new 30 day period to be? And will it interfere with any future visa dates when I come to renew the visa and then apply for ILR? I don't want to do anything now that will hurt us in the long run.


----------



## Jschwing

*Fiance Visa Approved*

So what do I need to do now, there is no information in their reply? Since its a fiance visa (only valid for 6 months) I don't need a BRP yet? or will I since intend to extend the visa? Will I just arrive in LHR, go through customs, show them my vignette and thats all I'll need to do? Thanks for the prior help, you've all been great!!


----------



## Joppa

Yes. You are issued with BRP after you apply for leave to remain following marriage.


----------



## Jschwing

Thank you Joppa!


----------



## fatos110

Hi all,

What's required for applicants applying for further leave to remain after 2.5 years (5 year route)? My wife got her spouse visa in 2015, so she doesn't have a BRP, we're about to apply for our extension but I can't seem to find any information on BRP if we are to apply by post. 

PLEASE HELP!

MANY THANKS!


----------

